# Post pictures of 2001 and newer M3



## Bimmer330 (Aug 31, 2002)

I am trying to decide on a color for my M3 I want to order. I am leaning towards Imola Red. I also like Titanium Silver but my 328 and 330 are this color. Please post as many pictures as possible to help me make my decision. Thanks.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Here ya go.....

mmmm.... Imola..... :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

go here:

http://members.roadfly.com/loki/e46m3_faq.html


----------



## Bimmer330 (Aug 31, 2002)

Thanks gentlemen.


----------

